# Southfield pier Report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Fishing for winter flounders on the incoming tide using sandworms and chumming with no luck wind was blowing and I was the lone angler but is was still great getting out can't wait until next weekend this week the weather will be getting warmer. Reports from the bait shop are the boaters are starting to get some fish but working very hard one boat got 3 keepers and one blackfish so with the weather warming I hope next week report will be a better one.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey David way to get out! Warmer weather is coming which means the fish are not too far behind for you. We are starting to tear em up in Md. We will save some for you!  Tightlines!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

If you're catching the same weather we're getting here in Philly, then this weekend is probably a wash-out for you. Better luck next weekend.

Sheesh -- if this keeps up, even I'LL be looking forward to (uggh!) trout fishing. I've got some four year old powerbait in the basement. Hope that crap gets better with age....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*Southfield Report 04/04/04*

Another day and can you smell the skunk that was with me today and the only other person on the pier was Old Man Winter. Stopped by the tackle shop and the only fish caught was three short Blackfish(tautog) and one Striper caught in New Rochelle NY. Can someone please tell Mother Nature to let winter go away.Anyway I have Friday off and hopefully it will the start of good reports.


----------



## dolphzigler15 (Apr 12, 2013)

i cant say about the whether, but i know some good pier places in Southfield. when will you go too there you can catch the fishes in any whether and condition check out this link http://ezlocal.com/mi/southfield/business/690326153 


Southfield Locksmith


----------

